# Anybody Heading Batemans Bay area for Easter?



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Anybody heading to the Batemans Bay area for Easter?

I am hoping to be there from Thursday afternoon till the following Tuesday afternoon. If anybody is interested in catching up or doing something let me know - even a few hours at Tuross or Moruya River might be good?

Am keen to try out fishing with poppers so that may be worth a try also.

Let me know if interested.....

Bart.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Bart,
I will be an hour south of B/B near Bermagui over the same period.
Maybe we could hook up in the upper part of the Tuross where we went on the AKFF Barlings convention?
I didn't get a decent go in the Tuross that day because I was afraid the rain would bog my van at the launch site  So left early...


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Knot-Too-Fast,

Sounds good to me......that area looks good for poppers which I really want to have a go at.

Will PM you with some further details.

Bart70


----------

